# Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start



## xNexis (10. Februar 2015)

*Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Hey, mein PC war jetzt 4-5 Tage aus, und als ich heute wieder dran bin, stand unten rechts erstmal Game Ready Driver verfügbar also drauf gedrückt  und Geforce Experience öffnet sich, nach 1 sekunde öffnet sich das Fenster "geforce experience hat einen fehler festgestellt und muss geschlossen werden" und dann geht es wieder aus.. Hab es schon neu installiert, hat aber nichts gebracht


----------



## Shizuki (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Selbes Problem hier. Aber nach der Neuinstrallatio nist mior aufgefallen, dass nur wenn man auf den Update Tab geht dieser Fehler auftritt. Ansonsten nicht. Habe den Treiber einfach von der Hp runtergeladen udn gut ist. Nutze Experience eh nur für Shadowplay und, dass brauch wohl kaum jeden Tag.


----------



## xNexis (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Gut das GE bei mir im Update tab Startet... Naja  Hab den Treiber auch so runtergeladen^^.

Das Problem ist, ich benötige Shadowplay, mir fällt sonst kein Anderes Programm ein was derartig kleine dateien hat + Gute Quali und sogut wie keine Leistung zieht


----------



## Shizuki (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Hmmmm. Ich denke mal das wird im LAufe der Woche noch behoben. Hoffe ich zumindestens. Alles anmdere wäre echt enttäuschend. Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass der Fehler bei usn liegt, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Daniel D. (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Ich habe auch den Fehler. Liegt definitiv nicht an den Benutzern.


----------



## xNexis (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Die Frage ist, wie soll man es Updaten wenn das Programm Crasht sobald man auf den Update Tab geht


----------



## Leolo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Bei mir ist der fehler auch - beim Update...


----------



## punisher780 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

gleiches Problem


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

....Ich hab das Mistprogramm noch nie geöffnet.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ....Ich hab das Mistprogramm noch nie geöffnet.


Ich hab es auch nur wegen Shadowplay. Der restliche Müll ist bei mir komplett deaktiviert.

Selbe Fehlermeldung übrigens bei mir.


----------



## Shizuki (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Ne Lösung hat noch niemand, oder?  Ich dachte mir, wenn ich von der Schule komme funzt es wie von Zauberhand, aber wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. :X


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Vielleicht einfach mal neu installieren? Wirkt manchmal Wunder.


----------



## Hipp26 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Jepp, auch bei mir das gleiche Problem ... Rechner an ... GE-Updatemeldung angeklickt und GE stürzt nur noch ab. 
Selbst ein nur erneutes "Drüberinstallieren" hat nicht geholfen.

Erst ein vollständiges Entfernen/Deinstallieren von Geforce Experience v2.2.2.0 und anschließendes Installieren bringt GF wieder dazu, im ersten Tab "Spiele" zu starten.  GF kann dann wieder normal genutzt werden. Es sollte jedoch unter keinen Umständen der Tab "Treiber/Drivers" oder die "Update-Benachrichtigung" angeklickt werden. Dann muss GF erneut deinstalliert + wieder installiert werden, um es wieder starten zu können.

Das Problem besteht mindestens  in "Englisch" und "Deutsch" ...  und unter Windows 7 Ultimate ... mit GTX 470 ...


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht... Deinstallieren, Neustarten, Treiber runterladen, Treiber + GE installieren, Neustarten hat ausreichend funktioniert.... Den Update-Tab meide ich erstmal.


----------



## helfegerne (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Jo Leute  Gute Neuigkeiten denn ich habe ein Weg gefunden das mit der Fehlermeldung erstmal zu umgehen.
Öffnet das Programm und wartet bis alles geladen hat auch die Fehlermeldung danach konnte ich bei mir oben in der Zeile auswählen zwischen /Spiele/Treiber/Mein Rig/Shield und Einstellungen (trotz Fehlermeldung) dann einfach auf Spiele drücken und die Fehlermeldung schließen (das Programm schließt dann natürlich automatisch).Danach startet das Programm erneut und es wird dann ohne Fehlermeldung starten da ihr nicht in dem Treiber Tab seit.Hat bei mir geholfen ^^ Einfach nicht mehr auf den Treiber
Tab gehen bis NVIDIA das Problem gelöst hat.
Hoffe konnte euch helfen mit dem Problem


----------



## Brandenburg (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*



helfegerne schrieb:


> Jo Leute  Gute Neuigkeiten denn ich habe ein Weg gefunden das mit der Fehlermeldung erstmal zu umgehen.
> Öffnet das Programm und wartet bis alles geladen hat auch die Fehlermeldung danach konnte ich bei mir oben in der Zeile auswählen zwischen /Spiele/Treiber/Mein Rig/Shield und Einstellungen (trotz Fehlermeldung) dann einfach auf Spiele drücken und die Fehlermeldung schließen (das Programm schließt dann natürlich automatisch).Danach startet das Programm erneut und es wird dann ohne Fehlermeldung starten da ihr nicht in dem Treiber Tab seit.Hat bei mir geholfen ^^ Einfach nicht mehr auf den Treiber
> Tab gehen bis NVIDIA das Problem gelöst hat.
> Hoffe konnte euch helfen mit dem Problem


Klappt bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Shizuki (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Dann einfach neu installieren. Damit funktioniert es 100%! Aber danach halt bloß nicht wieder auf den Tab drauf.


----------



## Andi2405 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Ich hab das gleiche Problem bei Windows 8.1 64Bit und einer GTX 970. Die "Lösung" von helfegerne funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, da das Fehlermeldungsfenster unausweichlich vor dem eigentlichen Geforce Experience Fenster hängt. Ich nutze das Programm zwar auch nur für Shadow Play, also nur sehr selten, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass das schnell gefixt wird. 
Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass der Fehler sowohl vor als auch nach dem Update kommt, aber bis gestern nicht vorhanden war.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Hab das Gleiche, habe den Treiber einfach manuell geladen.


----------



## Reddgar (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...nce-crash-on-driver-tab-fix-coming-shortly/1/

Nvidia hat den Fehler gefunden und arbeitet dran! Hat scheinbar war mit den Spiel-Optimierungs-Profilen zutun!


----------



## Reddgar (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...nce-crash-on-driver-tab-fix-coming-shortly/1/

Nvidia hat den Fehler gefunden und arbeitet dran! Hat scheinbar war mit den Spiel-Optimierungs-Profilen zutun! 

"GeForce Experience 2.2.3 Versions-Highlights
•	Die Spieleoptimierung unterstützt jetzt auch den NVIDIA MFAA-Kantenglättungsmodus (Multi-Frame Anti-Aliasing)
•	Verbesserte Audio-Video-Synchronisierung bei ShadowPlay-Videos
•	Bug behoben, der die Anzeige des ShadowPlay Desktop-Aufnahmesymbols verhinderte
•	Ruckeln bei manchen ShadowPlay-Videos behoben
•	ShadowPlay-Videodateien verwenden jetzt regional angepasste Datumsformate
•	Bugs bei NVIDIA Konten behoben
________________________________________________________________
GeForce Experience 2.2.1 Versions-Highlights
•	Remembers account login across system reboots
•	Fixes various bugs associated with account login
________________________________________________________________"

Einfach updaten

Edit2: Geht noch immer nicht trotz update (WOOOOOOOOOOOOW)


----------



## xNexis (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Will ja nix sagen, aber laut nvidia is das Update nichtmal in EU raus... das 2.2.3 ist schon Älter


----------



## LastChaosTyp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Fehler auch hier  Wollte auch mal wieder ShadowPlay benutzen, hilft nur Abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## freezy94 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Version 2.2.2
Habe ebenfalls Probleme mit Abstürzen. Wurde jetzt deinstalliert und wird in Zukunft nicht mehr verwendet.


----------



## Shizuki (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und das Update scheint online zu sein. Ich konnte Experience ganz normal wie vorher aufrufen, ohne irgendwas machen zu müssen. Dann nochmal nach Updates gesucht und diee neuste Version von Experience runtergeladen udn es funktioniert tadellos. o.O


----------



## Andi2405 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Sehr seltsam: Ohne etwas zu ändern funktioniert es heute wieder! Ich habe kein Update installiert. Die installierte Version ist immernoch 2.2.2.0. Habe lediglich gestern bereits die Update-Benachrichtigungen für "Optimale Spieleinstellungen" deaktiviert. Vielleicht wurden diese Änderungen erst nach dem Reboot übernommen!?


----------



## raceandsound (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Ich hab gestern den Treiber manuell runtergeladen und installiert, dann war der Fehler weg.


----------



## xNexis (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Über nacht hat nvidia nen Update released, geht wieder, nur fehlt Shadowplay bei mir.


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geforce Experience Schließt beim Start*

Bei mir das gleiche, von ein Tag auf den anderen lässt es sich nicht mehr Starten, es geht auf, und crasht dann mit der bekannten Meldung. Das wars.
Habe es 6 Mal neu installiert, den Treiber 3 mal Neuinstalliert, keine Chance, es will einfach nicht mehr ?!


Habs dann gelöscht, das ist mir echt zu doof


----------

